# What would you consider the perfect toolbox!



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

1. Weighs nothing
2. Holds all my tools, now and in the future
3. Keeps tools organized. No need to remove one tool to get at another. Every tool has a place. Every tool protected.
4. Fits in back of my car.

Anything less is simply a trade off of these four key points, optimizing desired features.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No such thing. What works for one person would be useless to another.
For just a home handyman around the house one of these may work.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...els&qpvt=stanley+tool+box+on+wheels&FORM=IGRE

Portable, lots of room for differant tools and parts.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

precisely joe,the toolbox being carried depends on the person and what type of tasks they have to do. a handyman will have to carry a selection of basic carpentry tools along with electrical and plumbing tools

i work with a turnkey renovation company meaning we do large reno's and custom new home construction where we do the job from the ground up to the keys being handed over to the homeowner. the same group of guys works on the foundation right up to the exterior finish,, for interior finish i work with the company owners father and occasionally bring in a couple trimmers to help with speeding things up.. what this means is i carry a toolbox which has my portable power tools (circ saw, jigsaw, recip, multi tool, cordless drill and impact driver, angle grinder) i need these tools for form work, framing, siding and decks. a general hand tool box which has wrecking bars, pliers, vice grips. levels, chisels etc , this is always on board my truck. for siding i carry a bucket with tools specific to vinyl siding and installing flashings.. be it snips.. a hand break, angle finders, chisels a pull saw.. cordless multitool , block plane for cedar shingles and of course a caulking gun, spare utility knife blades... for trim i have a veto pro pack which holds chisels. hand planes, angle finders, butt gauges, mitre clamps, scribes etc.. plus a large clc bag which carries my finish guns, quick grip clamps and orbital sander


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

i am happy i have a toolbox!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually, one needs two tool boxes....one that is fixed and the other that is portable....what's in them is determined by what you use it for.

Me? I have my Craftsman roll-around with a box on top. I like it because I can roll it out to the front of the garage where I'm working. I find that I loose less tools if I have the box next to my jeep. I also have a couple of bags that I keep tools in. Both have a default set of toos (one is for electrical work, the other is more plumbing related). I can also add to them as needed.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The word Toolbox can loosely used to describe a hole range of containers used to store tools and sometimes hardware. Starting at the low end and
easily going up to the over 1k price range

To me even Tool Bags can be used as tool boxes because that is what Katz uses them as.
(Check the price tag on that Occidental Leather Tool bag and on how many tools Gary keeps in there)

.....I still have the two Kennedy Tool Chests that I used when I started as a Tech at Douglas. Now I mostly use a smaller 3 Drawer tool box made by Keter that has ball bearing drawers.

My most used favorite is a small step stool toolbox that I can stand on, or sit on. ( I got mine at LOWE'S)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I sure hope you folks come up with the perfect tool box!!

I have owned (and hated) dozens of tool bags--buckets--boxes and pouches in my life----

I work out of a truck---and have drawers in there for tools---good--then remove what I think I need for the days work into a bucket or tool satchel---After a couple of days the tools are in a mess---

Hurry up with that perfect tool box!!!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

PaliBob said:


> The word Toolbox can loosely used to describe a hole range of containers used to store tools and sometimes hardware. Starting at the low end and
> easily going up to the over 1k price range
> 
> To me even Tool Bags can be used as tool boxes because that is what Katz uses them as.
> ...



the Doctor bag by occi is amazing but the $550 price tag isnt


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 16' trailer, slam full of tools, a garage so full there's no room for a car, the back of my truck has a cool set up where you turn a lever and the whole bed slids out.
And still get out on a job and need something.

How is it I own at least three sets of sockets and I end up with all of them except the one size I need to do the job?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the Doctor bag by occi is amazing but the $550 price tag isnt


Good gravy, that is a fairly nice bag but it would be about like my other bags in a short time, that price alone would stop me. I have 3 or 4 different bags, the bucket and I really don't know how many different tool boxes I have from the huge Jobox to the regular tool boxes. I have yet to find the perfect tool box. Most of my working tool boxes were vans with all kind of compartments and drawers like Mike's truck with drawers. When I had 4X4s I pulled a custom made tool trailer with side doors, shelves and drawers, that was really the most efficient tool box I had.

When doing hospital work, and commercial work I had a two wheeler which converted into a 4 wheeler to stack tool boxes on to haul to the site. You didn't want to make too many trips back to the truck for tools as it was so far away, we had to unload at the docks and move the trucks a long way off.

For building homes and restoration work the van and trailer was the best, I especially liked the trailer and 4X4 when working in snow and mud, pull right up to the door.

Now that I am retired, my shop is small and is a total mess, I have sold many of my large tools and a good number of my small tools. I want to organize my shop and build a wall mounted tool cabinet.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.atlas-machinery.com/products/Occidental-3000BB-The-Dr-Wood-Tool-Bag

add on sales tax and shipping and its actually over $600 


this dealer has the best prices that ive seen both on occi and power tools, who i ordered my suspenda vest through. occis arent available in town so i have to order em

for those that dont about occidental , their easily the best tool belts available. kunys/clc bags last 2 - 3 years tops for a carpenter working full time.. occis average 10 years


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

My ideal tool box has wheels. I think i could get everything i need in a Ford Transit.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive wondered about those vans.. i worked for the local university 2 years ago they had one.. something about it just didnt seem right the engine of a ford focus in a work van.. if i were to get something like that id go with the nissan vt


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Perfect toolbox? One that my wife and kids can never get into, always picks up my tools and puts them away when I'm done and always produces the tool I need, whatever it may be.

DM


----------



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Perfect toolbox? One that my wife and kids can never get into, always picks up my tools and puts them away when I'm done and always produces the tool I need, whatever it may be.
> 
> DM


:laughing:

For around the house, my bench seems to have enough space. A spot for every tool. Doesn't keep the kids and wife out though.

In all seriousness, I like 5 gallon buckets. I use a couple for different sets of tools, and have one general one that has one of those handy slip in carriers designed to fit the bucket. Holds tools inside and outside of the bucket.


----------



## Evilhomer (May 21, 2012)

I've always wanted to find the toolbox that magically makes 50-100 lbs of tools weigh less than 10 lbs. Ideally, just something with wheels that fits everything but is still small enough to carry around on the job.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

thats known as a carpenters helper.. you carry the 10lbs of tools you need at that moment. the helper carries the rest


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...1&keyword=tool+bag&storeId=10051#.UP3kgie5PUk

i have one of these for the tools i use at work and am very happy with it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Perfect toolbox? *One that my wife and kids can never get into,* always picks up my tools and puts them away when I'm done and always produces the tool I need, whatever it may be.
> 
> DM


I guess I'm lucky....my wife knows how to use most of my tools and appreciates them as much as I do.

As for the kids...I just got my 10 year old his first tool box along with some starter tools...


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

wow this is turning out to be a funny + informative thread! 

so originally my idea was to list one's dream list of tools,haha


----------



## falconsirrus (Dec 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> How is it I own at least three sets of sockets and I end up with all of them except the one size I need to do the job?


Said it perfectly 
We're just lucky that way.lol


----------



## falconsirrus (Dec 12, 2012)

I've Tryed a few times to put a collection of the most needed or used tools in a bag/box , always run out of room or 20 mins later think to add some more. I'm only a beginner and with over 4 tool boxes and 5 crates and 3 large sports bags to pick from, can't never find the right mix, like ppl said before, take what you think you'll need and still leave the one needed behind. 
A better question may be what tools are a must, in a standard toolbox.
Power drill and acc...
Socket set 
Multi-meter 
Pliers ( love the snap-lock ones )
Side cutters
A starter than I can think of,
One tool I have come to really appreciate is my 750mm breaker-bar


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

falconsirrus said:


> I've Tryed a few times to put a collection of the most needed or used tools in a bag/box , always run out of room or 20 mins later think to add some more. I'm only a beginner and with over 4 tool boxes and 5 crates and 3 large sports bags to pick from, can't never find the right mix, like ppl said before, take what you think you'll need and still leave the one needed behind.
> A better question may be what tools are a must, in a standard toolbox.
> Power drill and acc...
> Socket set
> ...


it all depends on the job at hand, when i start to organize my hobby shop after i remodel it i plan on setting up 2-3 tool boxes with the basic tools for any type of work around the house, ie an electrical tool box, a plumbing box, carpentry and dry wall won't have a box as that stuff will be in the shop. so i guess just two boxes, yes i will have some of the same tools in each box but it will be a grab and go deal, with specialty tools not that far away, work tools are already at work in a bag in my work truck, they don't come home because i don't want to forget them


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

My tool box is my Sprinter 158" Wheelbase. I can get most every tool and the supplies for the job. Usually, I have 70 PSI in the front, and 80 PSI in the back. But one time, I had to go to a truck shop to have them put in 100 PSI on all 4 tires.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A woman who hands me any tool I need.


----------



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

fireguy said:


> My tool box is my Sprinter 158" Wheelbase. I can get most every tool and the supplies for the job. Usually, I have 70 PSI in the front, and 80 PSI in the back. But one time, I had to go to a truck shop to have them put in 100 PSI on all 4 tires.


E 350 cutaway with a 12’ box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is no such thing. Unless maybe you have only one or 2 categories of tools (auto, plumbing, electrical, etc.) and are VERY organized. Otherwise whatever you have just fills up and gets disorganized. At least that's how it works for me.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And a beer!



Old Thomas said:


> A woman who hands me any tool I need.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am homeowner DIYer.

The majority of my tools are kept in a 2-tier Craftsman tool chest.

When I am working on a house project. I have a tool bag in which I gather all the tools I will potentially need for the project. Once the work is completed, all the tools are put back in the tool chest and the bag folded and put away until it is needed again.

This system serves me well but that does not necessarily means it works well for others.

These is no such thing as the “perfect tool box”, only what works for the tool owner.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds familiar. I have a 2-tier auto tool box that holds most of that. But it's the other stuff... saws, drills, sanders, polishers, etc. that take up indoor cabinets and racks. And the other categories of smaller tools... plumbing, electrical, network, bicycle, etc.

Like you, the tool bags work for me for the mobile work. I have several, some that came with tools. I try to organize those a little by the job... hand tools in one, power tools in a couple others, batteries maybe in another. But the key is to try to bring everything you think you might have a chance to need. I HATE it when I am somewhere remote and have to buy a tool I already own.... or fail to finish the job.




Drachenfire said:


> I am homeowner DIYer.
> 
> The majority of my tools are kept in a 2-tier Craftsman tool chest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> But it's the other stuff... saws, drills, sanders, polishers, etc. that take up indoor cabinets and racks. And the other categories of smaller tools... plumbing, electrical, network, bicycle, etc.


Makes one begin to re-evaluate what tools do they really need.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

No such thing as too many tools. Some of these I use all the time, some occasionally, and others rarely. But they all were purchased for a specific use. My DIY modus operandi is to look at what a job would cost to hire out, then see what tools I would need to DIY. Most every time it is way cheaper to buy the tools.



Drachenfire said:


> Makes one begin to re-evaluate what tools do they really need.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> No such thing as too many tools. Some of these I use all the time, some occasionally, and others rarely. But they all were purchased for a specific use. My DIY modus operandi is to look at what a job would cost to hire out, then see what tools I would need to DIY. Most every time it is way cheaper to buy the tools.


As we get older, we start to re-evaluate what jobs we will DIY.
This is how so many of my FiL's tools have ended up in my garage.


----------



## David Henry (Dec 23, 2020)

In my opinion, I think it would be convenient, durable, light and can contains all my tools. I'm using Dewalt tool box and I think this tool box is perfect for me.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have 2 barns full of tools. My favorite toolbox is the MB Sprinter van that my son gave me to drive. I can take some of my tools on the road.


----------

